# DN vendor secret how they smuggle and recrystallise methamphetamine



## Power (Sep 23, 2022)

First off the meth is smuggled in birthday cards crushed into a breadcrumb like consistency and vacuum sealed tightly in thin Mylar silver plastic not vac seal plastic because it shows up on x-ray this is how cartels and others are shipping their meth worldwide.

the recrystallisation method to turn it back into shards:
Using a Bain-Marie (not double boiler it’s too dangerous) add methanol and heat slightly (methanol is used because of the smell or something) then when it’s been heated up add the meth powder.

dissolve and stir the meth mixture on heat until it becomes thick use 1/3 methanol to meth powder when it reaches a certain consistency take the Bain Marie off the heat and immediately place into a fridge at the 4 temperature setting so it’s the correct coldness after over night you should arrive back to crystals or one large crystal you can break into shards, remove and let dry ideally you want to leave in the fridge until all evaporation occurs.

I’m not a chemist and have the most basic understanding of chemistry one can have I was explained this technique by a dark net vendor who sells meth from all over the world.

if you are a chemist tell me if I got this correct if I didn’t please correct or explain the correct process ad I have not done this method personally yet


----------

